# Berea, Ky - info wanted



## Red Devil TN (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm starting the looking process for property in or around Berea, KY. If anyone has any info about the area or props they know of, please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not much help here but Mother Earth News had a piece on them.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Nature-Community/2008-08-01/Great-Places-Berea-Kentucky.aspx

http://www.relohomesearch.com/NorthAmericaCity/KY/Berea.aspx

This link has price ranges on the left side of the page with some interesting low cost propertys.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...te+berea+ky&start=40&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Red Devil TN (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool links. Thanks! I remember reading that article, but the SO has lived there and I need to get a better feel for the place. Trips are semi-planned but I'd love a heads up from someone on here that understands some of the less mundane issues most of the populace doesn't relate to.


----------



## Happy7Farm (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure if I can help at all, but we live right close to the Berea area... what are you looking to know?


----------



## Chasity2009 (Feb 8, 2009)

I also live near Berea, so could help you with questions that you may have.


----------



## picklespickles (Nov 3, 2007)

they have a really cool college i give money to in memory of my family.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

The Berea community is very liberal. Always have been; Berea college was the first desegregated college in the country, and that was 100 or so years before desegregation. They actaully got sued and were forced to segregate. We thought about buying in berea and everybody in this area sneared and said "they are a bunch of liberal". We would have fit right in Has a lot of good artists and the folkart center is really nice.


----------



## picklespickles (Nov 3, 2007)

the college also sells old fashioned things that the kids make by hand and has classes on old fashioned appalachian skills. i have some beautiful brooms from there. and, it's a free school, too. i think they have their wares online. also, i have to say, i really like that berea offers a liberal christian perspective. it is usually the conservative one that gets most play in the media. too many people these days think they are one and the same.


----------

